# [Lesertest] Enermax Revolution 87+ 550W



## GxGamer (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Hintergrund Enermax*

Enermax ist ein Hersteller von Netzteilen für Computer, welcher 1990 in Taiwan gegründet wurde. Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich Enermax zu einem der weltweit führenden Hestellern von PC-Komponenten entwickelt. Aktuell vertreibt Enermax Netzteile, CPU-Kühler, Lüfter, Gehäuse, Tastaturen und andere Peripheriegeräte. Der Hauptsitz befindet sich seit dem Jahr 2000 in Taoyuan in Taiwan.

Für den deutschen (und europäischen) Support ist seit 2003 die in Hamburg eröffnete Tochtergesellschaft "Coolergiant Computers Handels GmbH" zuständig. Auch werden von dort die Vertriebs- und Marketingaktivitäten, Logistik und der technische Support in wichtigen europäischen Märkten koordiniert. Für Endkunden steht die kostenlose Hotline 0800-ENERMAX zur Verfügung.

Inhaltsverzeichnis

Dieses Inhaltsverzeichnes ist interaktiv.
Klickt einfach den gewünschten Teil an um dorthin zu gelangen.
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Spezifikationen und Features
Erster Eindruck
Impressionen und Details
Testsystem und Test
Fazit
Danksagung

Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Das Netzteil kommt in einem stabilen, schwarz-goldenem Karton zum Kunden.
Die Vorderseite zeigt nur den Namen und die wichtigsten Logos. Die Rückseite zeigt Informationen wie Kabellängen, Abmessungen und Ausgangsleistungen.
An der Oberseite findet man eine Auflistung der Features. Die Informationen auf der Verpackung sind komplett in Englisch gehalten.

Der Inhalt des Paketes ist recht umfangreich. Das Netzteil befindet sich in Luftpolster und wird von Kartonage in der Mitte des Kartons zentriert. In der Kartonage befindet sich das Zubehör. Man findet Kabelbinder aus Klett, Handbuch, modulare Kabel, Sticker, Tragetasche, Stromkabel, Schrauben, natürlich das Netzteil und den "Cordguard" im Karton.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Spezifikationen und Features

Aktive PFC
EuP/ErP Lot 6 ready
Heatguard (Nachlaufender Lüfter)
24Pin ATX-Stecker
Multi Rail Design
Full Range (100 - 240V Eingang)
80 PLUS Gold zertifiziert
Effizienz 87-93%
ATX 12V Version 2.31
140mm Lüfter
Abmessungen 150x86x160mm
AMD Crossfire und nVidia SLI zertifiziert
Energy Star 5.0 ready
5 Jahre Garantie (!)
folgende Schutzmechanismen:
Schutz vor Stromspitzen (OCP)
Überspannungsschutz (OVP)
Überlastungsschutz (OPP)
Unterspannungsschutz (UVP)
Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen (SCP)
Schutz vor Überhitzung (OTP)
Schutz vor Stromstössen (SIP)
 


Übersicht der vorhandenen Kabel und Stecker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leistungsdaten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil kann die Höchstbelastung von 605Watt für 60 Sekunden aufrechterhalten.​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Erster Eindruck

Der erste Eindruck ist ordentlich. Das Netzteil ist schwarz pulverbeschichtet mit "goldenen" Details. Das Gewicht und die massive Verarbeitung machen einen soliden Eindruck.
Die Rückseite ziert ein Wabengitter nebst Enermax-Logo und dem Powerschalter. Seitlich prangt in goldener Schrift der Revolution87+ Schriftzug. In der Mitte des schwarzen Lüftergitters findet sich das Herstellerlogo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Impressionen und Details

Auch beim Enermax Revolution87+ ist der 24-polige Hauptstecker eine feste Einheit. Damit fällt die Kompatibilität zu älteren Mainboards "eingeschränkt" aus. Die Anschlüsse der modularen Kabel am Netzteil sind farblich getrennt und jeder einzelne Pin ist auffallend präzise beschriftet. Der 4+4 polige ATX-12V Stecker verfügt über eine Nabe aus Kunststoff. Mit dieser lassen sich die beiden 4-Pin Stecker zu einem festen 8-Pin Stecker verbinden und bei Bedarf wieder lösen. Als feste Einheit lässt er sich einfacher in entsprechende 8-polige Mainboards stecken. Die technischen Daten befinden sich bei diesem Netzteil auf der Oberseite des Gerätes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nun gehen wir auf die Kabel ein. Die Hauptstecker ATX 24-Pin und der 4+4-Pin CPU-Stecker sind schwarz ummantelt und dabei mit roten und goldenen (?) Details versehen. Der Sleeve ist arg grobmaschig, die Kabel sind dadurch zu erkennen. Bei den modularen Kabeln handelt es sich um Flachbandkabel, welche komplett in schwarz gehalten sind. Dadurch sind sie sehr flexibel und passen sich gut den Gegebenheiten im Gehäuse an. Die Kabellängen sind in Ordnung, die Stecker passen gut, sie lassen sich ohne Probleme benutzen. Lediglich beim Entfernen sind die PCIe-Stecker etwas widerspenstig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Enermax hat dieses Netzteil mit dem sogenannten "Cordguard" ausgestattet. Dies ist ein kleiner Bügel, welcher an der Rückseite des Netzteils eingesteckt wird und dann über das Stromkabel geführt wird um ein versehentliches abziehen des Stromkabels zu verhindern. Dieses Feature konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Der Bügel passt nur über das mitgelieferte Kabel von Enermax und war mit anderen Kabeln nicht kompatibel. Über den Sinn lässt sich streiten, ich habe noch nie versehentlich ein Stromkabel entfernt. Bei Monitoren mit vertikal angebrachtem Kabel fände ich dies bedeutend sinnvoller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Kommen wir zum Innenraum. Ins Auge stechen die 2 extra Platinen für 3,3V und 5V.
Die Verarbeitung wirkte auf mich recht solide. Gut zu erkennen ist die zusätzliche Resonanzspule welche Enermax in ihrem innovativen "dynamischen Resonanzschaltkreis" nutzt (erstes Bild, unten links). Auch vertikal angebrachte Feststoffkondensatoren sehe ich zum ersten Mal. Der Primärkondensator verträgt 400V, 470µf und ist bis 105°C spezifiziert. Die Ausgangskabel sind mit Schrumpfschläuchen versehen, welche jedoch nicht bis zur Platine heranreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Testsystem und Test

Das Testsystem ist wie immer mein Spiele-PC. Dieser setzt sich aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen:

AMD Phenom II X4 965
Gigabyte GA970A UD3
8GB DDR3 RAM
Zotac GTX580 AMP!
2x HDD, 1x SSD, 1 optisches Laufwerk

Der Einbau geht gut von der Hand. Die Kabel sind flexibel und lang genug um nicht zu stören. Entsprechende Schrauben zur Befestigung sind im Lieferumfang enthalten.
So sieht das fertige Testsystem aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zunächst kommen wir einmal zum Stromverbrauch. Verglichen habe ich das 550Watt Gold-Netzteil mit einem 650Watt Bronze-Netzteil von Rasurbo.
Als Messgerät kam ein günstiges Messgerät vom Discounter zum Einsatz, welches bereits zuvor brauchbare Ergebnisse geliefert hat. Desktopnutzung bedeutet normales Surfen, Office, Videos oder Musik. CPU-Last wurde mit Prime95, Grafikkartenlast mit Furmark erzeugt, für Vollast wurden beide Programme kombiniert. Überraschend für mich war, das Crysis3 mehr Strom zieht als die beiden Lastprogramme zusammen.

Für den Test mit Crysis 3 wurde der Level "Willkommen im Dschungel" geladen, zum selben Ort mit demselben Blickwinkel gegangen und der Verbrauch notiert.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschliessend habe ich den Multiplikator auf 19 gesetzt und die CPU so auf 3,8Ghz betrieben. Dazu wurde die CPU-Spannung auf 1,425V erhöht.
In diesem Status habe ich noch einmal auf den Verbrauch geschaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Verbrauch ist durch das Overclocking stärker angestiegen als erwartet, besonders die Kluft bei hoher Last wird größer.
Es verwundert nicht, dass das Enermax mit dem 80+ Gold Zertifikat das Rasurbo mit lediglich 80+ übertrumpft und gerade bei Auslastung deutlich weniger verbraucht.
Nachfolgend die Ergebnisse der Spannungsmessung. Der Lastzustand wurde mit Prime95 und Furmark erzeugt.
Das Multimeter für die Messungen war ein Voltcraft VC130.



|
*Grenzwert minimal*
| 
*Messwert Leerlauf*
| 
*Messwert Last*
|
*Grenzwert Maximal*

12V|11,40V|
*12,27V*
|
*12,25V*
|12,60V
3,3V|3,14V|
*3,37V*
|
*3,36V*
|3,47V
5V|4,75V|
*5,05V*
|
*5,04V*
|5,25V
-12V|-13,20V|
*-12,07V*
|
*-12,07V*
|-10,80V
5VSB|4,75V|
*5,08V*
|
*5,08V*
|5,25V
Den verbauten 140mm Lüfter empfand ich als sehr leise, zumindest nehme ich das Netzteil auch im offenen Testaufbau nicht wahr.
Verbaut ist ein Lüfter mit der Beschriftung: Enermax ED142512W-DA. Dieser verwendet die von Enermax selbst entwickelte Twister-Lager Technologie. Die Lebensdauer des Lüfters wird mit 100.000 Stunden angegeben. Die selbstfettende Nano-Lagerhülse soll ein "Nach-Ölen" überflüssig machen. Das Netzteil verfügt über einen nachdrehenden Lüfter, welcher nach Abschalten des Systems noch 30 - 60 Sekunden weiterläuft um die Restwärme des PCs abzuführen, "Heatguard" genannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Fazit

+Leiser, stabiler Betrieb
+Verbrauch
+teilmodular
+nachlaufender Lüfter

-ATX-Stecker evtl. nicht abwärtskompatibel
-Cordguard passt nicht bei jedem Kabel


Enermax liefert eine solide Leistung zu einem durchschnittlichen Preis. Das Netzteil arbeitet leise, zuverlässig, liefert stabile Spannungs- und Verbrauchswerte und verfügt über einzigartige Features (Cordguard) sowie einen ordentlichen Lieferumfang. Preislich bewegt sich das Enermax Revolution87+ mit ca. 100€ (je nach Händler) im Mittelfeld, es gibt sowohl teurere, als auch günstigere 550-Watt Modelle mit 80+ Gold Zertifikat. Ihr erhaltet hier ein stimmiges Gesamtpaket aus niedriger Lautstärke, niedrigem Verbrauch und satten 5 Jahren Garantie. Ob der Cordguard oder eine Tragetasche wirklich nötig sind, muss der Käufer entscheiden.

Danksagung

Ich möchte mich bei Enermax und PCGH für das Bereitstellen des Testgerätes und für das Veranstalten des Lesertestes bedanken.

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G)


----------



## GxGamer (27. Mai 2013)

So, mit einer Woche Verspätung erscheint auch meine Version.
Entschuldigung dafür.


----------



## Badt (27. Mai 2013)

Hmmm, ich finde den Test ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen arg wortkarg.

Die Bilder vom Innenraum sind ok, allerdings fehlt mir hier ein wenig die Beschreibung, wenn du schon auf den Innenraum eingehst.


----------



## Jamahei (28. Mai 2013)

Wobei Badt natürlich voreingenommen ist, er hat ja vor kurzem einen ähnlichen Lesertest gemacht...


----------



## -LANParty- (28. Mai 2013)

Thx für Deinen Einblick


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2013)

Badt schrieb:


> Die Bilder vom Innenraum sind ok, allerdings fehlt mir hier ein wenig die Beschreibung, wenn du schon auf den Innenraum eingehst.


 
Er schreibt doch dass ihm das Fachwissen dazu fehlt um wirklich jeden Punkt des Designs beschreiben zu können. Von daher geht das meiner Meinung nach völlig in Ordnung. 
Nicht jeder macht das Netzteil auf. Deswegen gibt es dafür auch einen


----------



## Badt (28. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch dass ihm das Fachwissen dazu fehlt um wirklich jeden Punkt des Designs beschreiben zu können. Von daher geht das meiner Meinung nach völlig in Ordnung.
> Nicht jeder macht das Netzteil auf. Deswegen gibt es dafür auch einen


 
Gestern war der Satz noch nicht da, als ich meinen Kommentar abgegeben habe . Daher ja auch die Nachfrage.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2013)

Badt schrieb:


> Gestern war der Satz noch nicht da, als ich meinen Kommentar abgegeben habe . Daher ja auch die Nachfrage.


 
Ja OK. Das sollte man dann schon noch hinschreiben.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Mai 2013)

Ja, der Text ist/war etwas zu kurz geraten, daher habe ich ihn an einigen Stellen ausführlicher gestaltet. Jetzt erfüllt er die 10.000 Zeichen wohl immer noch nicht, jedoch gehen mir langsam die Ideen aus. Aber soviel weniger Text als bei meinen anderen Netzteilen ist es nun auch nicht, er ist nach demselben Schema/Layout aufgebaut.


----------



## Badt (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab noch ein paar Ideen für dich  :
- Schönes ausführliches Fazit, was alles wichtige nochmal zusammenfasst und schließlich zu einem gelungenen Abschluss kommt.
- Beim Innenraum kannst du noch etwas über die Kondensatoren und Spulen schreiben, Hersteller und Hitzbeständigkeit lassen sich hier schnell "googeln" bzw. findet man hierzu auch Infos auf der Herstellerhomepage
- Notfalls beschreibst du noch mit einem Satz die Schutzschaltungen und gehst nochmal in Worten auf die Leistungsdaten ein.

Denke dann biste locker auf 10000 Zeichen.


----------



## Badt (29. Mai 2013)

So ist es doch viel besser


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2013)

Finde ich auch. Sehr gut.


----------

